# Omega Mid-size seamaster ?



## Kraut783

Long time lurker here hoping for a little help 

I have been looking at buying a Omega seamaster and searching the net, I came across a mid-size Omega Seamaster Auto. I have a small wrist, so this might be for me. 

Does anyone have experience with this model? and if so, what is the actual size difference? any pros and cons?

Thanks for any help 

Allen


----------



## jimmoose

Kraut783 said:


> Long time lurker here hoping for a little help
> 
> I have been looking at buying a Omega seamaster and searching the net, I came across a mid-size Omega Seamaster Auto. I have a small wrist, so this might be for me.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this model? and if so, what is the actual size difference? any pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Allen


Welcome Allen. Good to have you. Tell us something about you.
Midsize. Its much smaller that the standard size Seamaster. My wife wears it and likes it. For me, its too small as I have a big wrist.
It runs well and keeps excellent time. If you are of smaller stature,
have a slight wrist, it works well. I think you need to go to an AD
and check one out before buying. Chances are you can wear a fullsize
SMP just fine.
jim


----------



## MTBer

Just as a reference, here's a pic of my full-size seamaster on my 6.5" wrist. Edit: Actually my wrist is close to 7"









The lugs don't hang off the ends of my wrist, so it looks acceptable...or so I've been told. (Maybe everybody was just being nice;-))


----------



## kontai69

For reference, here is a mid-size on my 6.5" wrist...








More pics...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=127850&highlight=omega

I owned both the full and mid-size at the same time. Even though the mid-size is a TAD too small, it is lighter and more compact to wear. The full-size looked a little too big on my wrist (lugs extended past wrist). But as mentioned, you should try both on at a dealer to be sure.


----------



## NMGE17

Here are two comaprison shots - my (now sold) mid-size next to my 42mm Planet Ocean...










...and my full size (GMT in my case) next to the same watch...










Hope they help and good luck with your search. Trying them on in an AD is definitely the best way for you to decide.

Nigel


----------



## Kraut783

Thank you everyone for responding. The pictures really help me, my wrist is about 6.5 and looks like the mid-size would be better. Need to put some "hands on" to be sure. :thanks

Allen


----------



## mrsnak

Kraut783 said:


> Long time lurker here hoping for a little help
> 
> I have been looking at buying a Omega seamaster and searching the net, I came across a mid-size Omega Seamaster Auto. I have a small wrist, so this might be for me.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this model? and if so, what is the actual size difference? any pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Allen


Might it be something like this?









This is a quartz, but they also made an automatic.


----------



## g321

Kraut783 said:


> Thank you everyone for responding. The pictures really help me, my wrist is about 6.5 and looks like the mid-size would be better. Need to put some "hands on" to be sure. :thanks
> 
> Allen


One thing is that you get used to the size. At first I had a 39mm Speedmaster Date and then was shopping for the SMP. I tried on the full-sized version and thought "man, that looks like a sundial on my 6.5 inch wrist!" Keep in mind, at the time I thought I was really pushing it with the 39 mm Speedmaster. So I ended up buying the mid-size SMP.

Overtime though, the 39mm watch started seeming "normal" and the mid-size SMP seemed dainty.

I ended up buying the full-sized SMP and have added a Speedmaster Legend and PO since then, both of which are slightly larger than the full-size SMP.

So in a long winded way, it might take some time, but you get used to the size of the watch...something that doesn't always happen when trying a watch on in the shop.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bradleyb

mrsnak said:


> Might it be something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a quartz, but they also made an automatic.


That is certainly a handsome watch! What is the case size?

Brad


----------



## feroz

It's true when they say the full size SMP wears smaller than you'd think. Part of that is that the watch is much thinner than the PO 42mm or one of the Seiko divers. You might find you get used to the size very quickly.
Best go try both on.


----------



## seamasterDJT

I had the mid-size for about 3 months. After lots of thought, I decided to sell the mid- size and buy the full-size. My wrist is 6.75 inches round and I thought it just looked too small. 
In the end, its all down to your personal preference!b-)
Dave,


----------



## mrsnak

bradleyb said:


> That is certainly a handsome watch! What is the case size?
> 
> Brad


39mm, not including crown.
In fact, you made me change the watch I was wearing for this one...


----------



## bradleyb

mrsnak said:


> 39mm, not including crown.
> In fact, you made me change the watch I was wearing for this one...


Nice. 39mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## MTBer

I was wrong about the size of my wrist- I had always thought it was 6.5" because that's what it was measured to be about a year ago. It's actually just shy of 7" by a few millimeters. (I used to be _really_ skinny;-))

Keep in mind that if you have a wrist that is quite flat and is more oval shaped like mine, you can get away with wearing a larger watch. Apparently Prince William wears a midsize (photos around here somewhere) that looks good on him, and he's not exactly a small person, so it also depends on how you want it to look on your wrist.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Looks like a nice watch the Mid-Size Seamaster.


----------



## omegawatchlvr

I have a 6,5" wrist and i am really skinny 1.80+ m in length and and not even 65 kg. I wear the fullsize and it's perfect for me, fits like it's part of me in some way not to small not to big just right!:-!

David


----------



## hiro1963

I owned a mid-size Bond for about a week once. My friend thought I was wearing a boys size even though my wrist size is about 6.75". I think that's because of the actual dial size. It looked fine in some wrist shots I took, but looked a bit small in person.


----------



## Torrid

MTBer said:


> I was wrong about the size of my wrist- I had always thought it was 6.5" because that's what it was measured to be about a year ago. It's actually just shy of 7" by a few millimeters. (I used to be _really_ skinny;-))
> 
> Keep in mind that if you have a wrist that is quite flat and is more oval shaped like mine, you can get away with wearing a larger watch. Apparently Prince William wears a midsize (photos around here somewhere) that looks good on him, and he's not exactly a small person, so it also depends on how you want it to look on your wrist.


Maybe that's the case with me. I have a larger wrist, but I never liked oversized watches before. Looking at my wrist, it is very flat and now I think 45mm looks just right. I still prefer 42mm though.


----------



## spogehead

Kraut783 said:


> Thank you everyone for responding. The pictures really help me, my wrist is about 6.5 and looks like the mid-size would be better. Need to put some "hands on" to be sure. :thanks
> 
> Allen


You should check out the full size I reckon you could get away with it no problem, I have seen the midsize and it looks like a ladies watch IMO (no offfence to midsize owners its just MO) bearing in mind that at the moment bigger is better, you should explore all options open to you I think you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## I Like Watches

I've compared the Omega Mid-Size Seamaster's outer diamater to the diamater of my other "full-sized" watches and they are ALMOST the same size. The only reason that the mid-size seemed "smaller" is due to the fact that there is less of a diamater for the "face" of the watch. The bezel is what makes the overall diamater close to the other full sized watches. PLUS... there's definately some "weight" to the Mid-sized Seamaster. Even with 2 or 3 (I don't remember which.) links taken out of the bracelet, this watch still weighs more than a quarter pound!!


----------



## Kraut783

Thanks everyone for the help and pictures. I have decided to go with the mid-size SMP. Pics when I can 

:thanks


----------



## BraniffPages

I have the Omega Seamaster Mid-Size Quartz (same as Prince William). I have owned it since 2000. I love it. I have a 6.5" wrist, and I think larger watches look clunky on me. I do have two Swiss Army watches which are larger. A Wenger Diver at over 40mm and a Victornox over 40mm. Both tend to hang on my wrist.

I actually enjoy wearing a vintage Omega Constellation Manhattan from 1984. It is thin, and only 33mm in size.










I can show you a pic of the Seamaster if you want.

Cheers


----------



## BraniffPages

BraniffPages said:


> I have the Omega Seamaster Mid-Size Quartz (same as Prince William). I have owned it since 2000. I love it.


Here's a pic taken today


----------



## theruizfamily

I was in your same shoes until I tried them on at the A.D...The midside does look smaller than what most men would wear...What is your wrist size ? If its anywhere near 7" the 40mm looks better..imo


----------



## hiro1963

theruizfamily said:


> I was in your same shoes until I tried them on at the A.D...The midside does look smaller than what most men would wear...What is your wrist size ? If its anywhere near 7" the 40mm looks better..imo


I think mine is between 6.6" and 6.75". The interesting thing is that a mid-sized 36mm SMP looks smaller than a 33.5 or 34mm vintage Omega on my wrist. I think that's because of SMP's wider bezel. Hence, the dial is small. 
If I look at some wrist shots, actually they look fine. I like them.

- Hiro


----------



## r1lee

Here you go. The midsize seamaster Bond watch is on the left. Compared to my Zenith or Seiko, which are ~45mm.


----------



## BraniffPages

r1lee said:


> Here you go. The midsize seamaster Bond watch is on the left. Compared to my Zenith or Seiko, which are ~45mm.


The Seiko is nice, looks a little too big. The Rolex and Montblanc look mid-size, but then Rolex has always been 33mm-38mm?


----------



## Tron

I thought I would purchase a "mid size" Seamaster, but was talked into the 42mm by the AD. I'm sure glad he was insistent. The price difference was negligible and after 2 weeks I can't imagine going smaller. Not sure I'll go up a size when I pull the trigger on a PO, but you never know!



















Tron


----------



## BraniffPages

Looks good on you, but what is your wrist size?

Off Topic: Have you seen the Breitling "Super Avenger?" F' Me, that is a WALL CLOCK!


----------



## Tron

BraniffPages said:


> Looks good on you, but what is your wrist size?
> 
> Off Topic: Have you seen the Breitling "Super Avenger?" F' Me, that is a WALL CLOCK!


Is "tiny" an actual measurement? :-d

6.5" with 5 links removed from the bracelet. I tried on the PO "Big Size" and it was shocking. I felt like a little kid.

Tron


----------



## quatre_temps

Here's my mid-size '120'. I just love this watch (It use to be my golfing watch)...


----------



## john wilson

quatre_temps said:


> Here's my mid-size '120'. I just love this watch (It use to be my golfing watch)...


How many watches do you have? John Wilson


----------



## quatre_temps

john wilson said:


> How many watches do you have? John Wilson


29


----------



## number6

Can anybody tell me the bracelet width of the midsize compared to fullsize? I like the style of the bracelet but since it doesn't taper toward the clasp the watch/bracelet combo looks a bit bulky on my wrist.


----------



## kontai69

number6 said:


> Can anybody tell me the bracelet width of the midsize compared to fullsize? I like the style of the bracelet but since it doesn't taper toward the clasp the watch/bracelet combo looks a bit bulky on my wrist.


full-size = 20mm
mid-size = 18mm

Both the full- and mid-size use the same 18mm wide clasp. The full-size bracelet tapers down to 18mm at the clasp; the mid-size does not taper


----------



## number6

Kontai69 thanks for the response. I stand corrected, I thought that the Bond didn't taper and that the style on the 2254 did taper.

Like you with your midsize black smp I'm on the fence about fullsize Bond or midsize. It isn't so much the watch itself but the size of the whole watch/bracelet package. It's about proportions.

The proportions of the crystal to bezel on the midsize Bond seems a bit off to my eye but not so on the midsize black smp. Maybe it's the stubby hands of the Bond. So why not get the black? Since I've already got a couple of black divers in the Sea-dweller and an old Seiko, I was really drawn to the blue of the Bond.

The search continues.

Thanks


----------



## LFZN

Hi need help too. Im looking for a midsize watch for my girlfriend, I'll prefere omega, she likes classic watches. witch model will you choose?

thanks


----------



## kontai69

LFZN said:


> Hi need help too. Im looking for a midsize watch for my girlfriend, I'll prefere omega, she likes classic watches. witch model will you choose?


Omega makes the Constellation and Seamaster models in ladies sizes.
http://www.bernardwatch.com/Omega


----------



## Myles C.

I have thought about switching to the fulll-size a few times but I'm really happy with the mid. I love the bracelet and I think you see it better on the mid-size on a smaller wrist.

But it's all about personal taste, so go with whatever your heart tells you - Great choice either way |>


----------



## Alpha_Tango

Another vote for the mid-size.. I own two SMP300's and an AT and all three of em are mid-sized ;-) I was never a fan of oversized watches and feel like the full size just has a bit too much bare real estate on the dial for my small wrists. Besides, people will need to look harder to distinguish the thing if it's less conspicuous.. think of all the extra attention! :-!


----------



## therealtreble

Myles C. said:


> I have thought about switching to the fulll-size a few times but I'm really happy with the mid. I love the bracelet and I think you see it better on the mid-size on a smaller wrist.
> 
> But it's all about personal taste, so go with whatever your heart tells you - Great choice either way |>


Myles, what's your wrist size?


----------



## sneakertinker

I can't register a vote because I love them both...I have a full sized Blue Bond quartz and a mid sized Black quartz...Both are my work watches...

The Blue Bond I have on the bracelet which I love...

The Black mid size is on a Black Hirsh Gator Strap which I also love...

SMP is just the best I guess...


----------



## Torrid

sneakertinker said:


> I can't register a vote because I love them both...I have a full sized Blue Bond quartz and a mid sized Black quartz...Both are my work watches...
> 
> The Blue Bond I have on the bracelet which I love...
> 
> The Black mid size is on a Black Hirsh Gator Strap which I also love...
> 
> SMP is just the best I guess...


How do you like the quartz? I had a full size Bond auto, but I think I'd like a quartz this time around if I get one. I like the titanium but if I go for that it looks like I'll have another auto.


----------



## sneakertinker

Torrid said:


> How do you like the quartz? I had a full size Bond auto, but I think I'd like a quartz this time around if I get one. I like the titanium but if I go for that it looks like I'll have another auto.


I love the simplicity of the quartz more than anything...You really just have to change the date from time to time and your all set...It's really more of a grab and go kind of thing with a quartz where as with an auto if you haven't worn it for a while and let it stop you need to worry about getting it set...


----------



## Torrid

sneakertinker said:


> I love the simplicity of the quartz more than anything...You really just have to change the date from time to time and your all set...It's really more of a grab and go kind of thing with a quartz where as with an auto if you haven't worn it for a while and let it stop you need to worry about getting it set...


I'm just more content with quartz after experiencing both for an extended period of time. I'm between the quartz SMP and the Direct Drive Seiko diver because I love the look and the Direct Drive technology, but the SMP is more affordable and a much more manageable size. At least I don't need to be in a hurry as I think I want another bond and since the 2221 is in production still I'll be able to pick up one when I'm ready. I prefer the applied markers and polished borders and raised emblems. Even my Giez has raised markers and writing on the dial. I've become spoiled by the look and it's very classy. I was a bit thrown off by the look of the Bond on the PO strap, but I think that's what I want now.


----------



## goheel

I have a midsize Bond auto for sale if anyone's interested. I bought it, but since then have put on some weight, so I think I'm upgrading to full size. PM if interested.


----------



## Pricey

Ive a 6.25" wrist and have had the black mid size for around 3 and a half years now. Not a single concern at all during this time that I should have gone with full size. When looking down on the full size, I couldnt really see any of the bracelet links and for me, if the whole watch face covers your wrist, its too big.
Ive a freind with slightly larger wrists than me (around 6.5") who has the black full size and he actually wants to trade down to the mid size after trying mine on. He just never considered it in the first place and after trying on mine for a while, prefers the smaller size on his wrist.
Its a tricky one to advise on as its purely down to personal choice and how the watch wears on the shape of your wrist. I would love a PO, but there is no way a 42mm would look anything other than ridiculous on a wrist my size.

Still, I think I should be getting myself a Speedmaster before anything else!! At around 39mm this is about as large a watch as I would feel comfortable with. If anything, Id rather a watch be slightly understated on my wrist, than overstated.


----------



## Nick1016

Pricey said:


> Still, I think I should be getting myself a Speedmaster before anything else!! At around 39mm this is about as large a watch as I would feel comfortable with. If anything, Id rather a watch be slightly understated on my wrist, than overstated.


You must be thinking of one of the auto Speedies at 39mm? The Speedy Pro is about 42mm, so a lot bigger than the midsize SMP and actually wears larger than the full-size SMP, at least IMHO, because of the bigger dial and longer length from tip-to-tip. My wrist is about 6.5-inches and I wear both a full-size SMP and Speedy Pro, but you should be sure you like the look before you buy.


----------



## Pricey

Nick1016 said:


> You must be thinking of one of the auto Speedies at 39mm? The Speedy Pro is about 42mm, so a lot bigger than the midsize SMP and actually wears larger than the full-size SMP, at least IMHO, because of the bigger dial and longer length from tip-to-tip. My wrist is about 6.5-inches and I wear both a full-size SMP and Speedy Pro, but you should be sure you like the look before you buy.


Thanks Nick, yeah I meant to add one of the autos rather than the hand wound Speedy Pro. I would probably have to wear that around both wrists


----------



## Roitherkur

so what's the verdict here? 

I have a 6" wrist and the largest watch I have is a 39mm Hydro Conquest. I really like the size and I am afraid a midsize SMP would be too small and that I keep wishing it had the size of my HC. Does that sound weird?  

Does anyone know how the Speedmaster automatics with 38mm wears compared to the midsize SMPs or even my Hydro Conquest?


----------



## khoward

I have a 7.25 inch wrist and my 2252.50 looks fine. If you have a 6 inch wrist it should look perfect.


----------



## chains007

Here are the two side by side. I just upgraded to the full size and have barely a 6.25" wrist. I'm definitely happier with it, but as others have said, it's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## snellfish

if you wanted to have a leather stap instead of bracelet what size would you need for a mid-size seamaster? also where would you get and omega strap/replica in uk/london


----------



## Dixan

The mid-size Seamsters are 18 mm at the lug. Any strap that is 18 mm at the lugs would work well. For example, you could buy a 18/16 mm strap, which means it is 18 mm at the lugs, and gently tapers down to 16 mm at the buckle/deployant. Or, you could buy a 18/18mm strap, which has no taper, and has straight sides; it starts at 18 mm at the lugs and is still 18 mm at the buckle/deployant.

If you want an OEM, elegant look, get a 18/16 mm, as that is how the OEM straps and deployants look. If you want to "beef it up" a little, go for the 18/18 mm - since larger watches, like the 42 mm PO, etc., use a 20/18 mm strap, a 18/18 mm strap actually looks about the same size, as it _is_ the same size at the buckle. Make sense?

Take a look at this Hadley Roma alligator strap (for example only). It's a 20/20 mm strap, meaning there's no taper to it at all. See how it just _feels_ heftier? It's not for everyone and every watch, but it works really well sometimes. They also make it in 18/18 mm, which is perfect for the mid-size Seamaster.

(HR alligator - no taper, straight sides)









Now look at this Hirsch Heavy Calf. It is a 20/18 strap, which is more OEM and has tapering sides. Again, this is for illustrative purposes only - Hirch also makes this in 18/16 mm, which is the right size for a mid-size Seamster.

(Hirsh Heavy Calf - tapered sides, more OEM)









Lastly, in my personal experience and in my opinion only, the following places are great for acquiring straps: Strapped for Time (for Hadley Roma); Watch Obsesssion (for Hirsch;Gary's an active member here); Taikonaut (for something different; not sure what they have for 18 mm, though).

Okay, good luck! Once you try a few straps, you'll want more and more!

Bottom line, you'll need:

1. 18/16 mm (OEM look)
2. 18/18 mm (Fills out the watch a bit)
3. 18/14 mm (not likely)


----------



## snellfish

2nd time in few weeks went into omega shop in london tried the midsize on again, and decided its too small and i have 6" wrists, it just looked like a ladies wach compared to the 41mm gmt, the 42mm PO looked slightly too be though but that was down to its extra bulk/thickness. Still cant decide what to go for!!!:-s


----------



## amartolos

i would never consider to replace the bracelet with a strap on a mid-size watch..it will look even smaller than it is...mine PO 45.5 looks like 42 on my wrist when i have it on a strap


----------



## amartolos

snellfish said:


> 2nd time in few weeks went into omega shop in london tried the midsize on again, and decided its too small and i have 6" wrists, it just looked like a ladies wach compared to the 41mm gmt, the 42mm PO looked slightly too be though but that was down to its extra bulk/thickness. Still cant decide what to go for!!!:-s


buy the full size , u will get used to it in a few hours...this is telling u someone who was wearing a 34mm watch 9 monthes ago and now he is wearing a 45.5mm watch .if u still afraid to move on, buy a cheap 30$ 42mm watch and wear it for a week, u will then be convinced what the proper size for ur wrist is...|>


----------



## Quex

Funny that Sean Connery wore fifties Sub in first four classic bond films and it was only 37,5 mm in diameter what is concidered to be "girly" size in todays bloated world. Now everybody wants to wear wall clock sized divers and imagine that they're secret agents or action heroes with boyish or fat wrists. Amazig how movie industry influences people's consuming choices.


----------



## fskywalker

chains007 said:


> Here are the two side by side. I just upgraded to the full size and have barely a 6.25" wrist. I'm definitely happier with it, but as others have said, it's a matter of personal taste.


I do prefer the mid size over the full size, but is a matter of taste as others said. Out of curiosity, my mid size is exactly as the one in the left, but lacks the chronometer designation in the dial. Mine is the quartz version, supposed that labeling is only on the auto version?


----------



## Nato060

fskywalker said:


> I do prefer the mid size over the full size, but is a matter of taste as others said. Out of curiosity, my mid size is exactly as the one in the left, but lacks the chronometer designation in the dial. Mine is the quartz version, supposed that labeling is only on the auto version?


Yeah only the auto version says "Chronometer".


----------

